# What to expect at second clinic visit



## ButterCup Li (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Girls,
I am going to my second visit in IVF Wales clinic on 4th August.
I will fond out all my test results.
Can you tell me what else should I expect from my second visit in clinic?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have my second clinic visit next Thursday 16th. i can let you know after that. I was wondering the same.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi 

We have just had our 2nd visit to IVF Wales and came away with our drugs and a start date. We did know that this was what would happen before hand but totally surprised to have it all booked now. We start in 3wks but I think it had more to do with imminent AF.

What did they tell you would happen at the apt.

Good luck with it all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yay tess not long at all for you now


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Its difficult to say what will happen at your appointment. Will depend on whether you need any more tests/investigations to be done -we had most things done by local hospital before being referred to IVF Wales. If you are ready for treatment it will depend on whether 
you are NHS or private - and where you are on the NHS list if NHS. We were private on our first attempt and so our second appointment was a TIC (treatment, information & consent) and treatment schedule (given treatment dates and prescription for drugs) together. If you are NHS then I think you will need to wait until you are at the top of the waiting list for treatment schedule.  
Good luck for your appointment. 

Sugar Fairy - thats fab news. Good luck for your treatment. Is that sooner than you thought or has time just gone quickly? Everything crossed for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

buttercup hiya have we spoken via email?

good luck with your appointment and hopefully all will be well and you can start your tx asap

well done sugar


----------

